# Dita von Teese =MIX= 50x zT HQ



## General (18 Nov. 2008)




----------



## armin (19 Nov. 2008)

na was soll man da viel sagen, toll gemixt, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Paul Paulaner (24 Mai 2009)

Dita ist Klasse.
Auch ihre Kunstform Burlesque ist faszinierend.

Danke

Paul Paulaner


----------



## Lohanxy (24 Mai 2009)

Finde sie einfach spitze!
:thx: fürs teilen


----------



## jobreg8 (7 Juli 2009)

Thanks for Dita!


----------

